# Lighted Nocks for A nock carbon arrows



## FSIaquinta3 (Dec 29, 2014)

Recently I purchased a dozen carbon express pile driver ptx pass through extreme arrows. These arrows have a very small diameter of .203" and I am having a difficult time finding a set of quality lighted nocks to fit them. I believe these arrows are classified as "A nock" in size. I was able to find a brand that made X nock sized lighted nocks (.204" in diameter) but I'm not sure if they would work for these arrows or not. Due to the fact that A nock and X nock sizing is so close are they both interchaneable? Does anyone know where I could find lighted nocks to fit these arrows? Thanks for any and all help!


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Check out Nock Out from Clean-shot they have inserts for micro-diameter shafts. 

http://www.clean-shot.com/nocks-specification

I use them on and have not had any issues with them performing as advertised. Only caveat is 7hr battery life and you cannot replace the battery.


----------

